# Made a new friend in real life!



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Made a new friend in real life!, such a hard thing to come by these days. :yes


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome! Details?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! :nw


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yay! 

how did you do it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be curious to hear the story as well.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yay! That's awesome!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just asked to sit beside her. She has depression too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca,

You would understand what she is going through . That is a good starting point! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noca said:


> just asked to sit beside her. She has depression too.


It sounds so easy. :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > just asked to sit beside her. She has depression too.
> ...


 :hug dont worry, im a loser so


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Noca said:


> :hug dont worry, im a loser so


No, you aren't! Congratulations on making a friend in the flesh! Okay, that sounds kinda weird but you know what I mean. :yay Yes, it can be an extremely hard thing to do.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

That is great Noca!! :kiss

Everyone I seem to meet and/or work with seems to be rather together, not suffering from SA, depression etc....I think I would definitely get along with someone who also suffered and understood these disorders.


----------

